# Pensacola Big Game Fishing Club



## C-monsters (Mar 28, 2008)

Hey Guys. I am new to the bluewater side of fishing, and heard there is a big game fishing club in town. Can anyone tell me where and when the meetings are, and how to join?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Travis Gill (Oct 6, 2007)

go to pbgfc.com and there is info about the club


----------



## Xanadu (Oct 1, 2007)

There are a few of us who are members. if you'd like to come, I'd be happy to invite you. Our next meeting is the 12th at the PBGFC clubhouse at Island Cove Marina.


----------



## Feeding Frenzy (Feb 26, 2008)

> *Xanadu (6/8/2008)*There are a few of us who are members. if you'd like to come, I'd be happy to invite you. Our next meeting is the 12th at the PBGFC clubhouse at Island Cove Marina.


Can I come??? Jim Davis has invited me a few times, but unfortunately I have had prior committments. Are center consoles allowed to join or is it only for diesels and 40 ft. boats and over with air conditioning, movies, and a popcorn machine.??? Can I bring circle hooks, kites, and tuna tubes.???


----------



## Xanadu (Oct 1, 2007)

> *Feeding Frenzy (6/8/2008)*
> 
> 
> > *Xanadu (6/8/2008)*There are a few of us who are members. if you'd like to come, I'd be happy to invite you. Our next meeting is the 12th at the PBGFC clubhouse at Island Cove Marina.
> ...




Are you a drunk or just an idiot? Based on your long term friendship with Jose, I figured you would be too good for us. Do you fish for billfish or just kings and arguments?



Anyway, perhaps you could come down and give us a presentation of small boat handling skills and light tackle angling tips. The food is good, beer is cold and most of the people there are pretty friendly.


----------



## daddytime (Oct 1, 2007)

Feeding Frenzy

I don'tknow you, but we did speak on the radio offshore last year during the Jr Billfish tournament I think. I'm not sure, but your sure seem pissed off at the world, especially anyone who has a sportfisher. I joined that group this past year to make it more comfortable to take my family offshore. I'm not any of those things your are calling us and neither are the folks your attacking.

I do know this, the way you showed your ASS at the weigh in today was classic. Maybe you didn't realize it, but nobody else through thier slimy fish on the ground at Tommy's feet. Every other kid and adult pulled thier fish form thier bag or cooler and laid it on the scale. The twenty people sitting around me were in talking about your antics and it continued right through your wife getting her AJ award while you spit shined your boat. 

Do you even know the Game On crew or did you just slam them cause your mad at some other folks that disagree with you about wahoo fishing?

I'll be the first to say I don't know crap about fishing,but I know this...based on your antics today at daybreak and your hunting all over this forum for threads to beat up billfish folks...you are the most arrogant person I have ever encountered on this forum or in the local fishing community. My wife and kids were sure impressed.


----------



## Brad King (Sep 30, 2007)

Are there dues to pay? Is there a membership fee? We would like to join and attend the meetings, just don't know the specifics


----------



## daddytime (Oct 1, 2007)

The dues are $250 a year. You need a member to sponsor you at a meeting and then they will take a vote. They let me in so that should open it up to just about anybody...almost.


----------



## Brad King (Sep 30, 2007)

Cool...Thanks a lot for the information. All we need now is a sponsor!!!


----------



## Xanadu (Oct 1, 2007)

Come to the meeting this week and meet a few people. There will be plenty who will be willing to sponsor you. Send me a PM and I'll get you any details you might need.


----------



## Brad King (Sep 30, 2007)

Awesome, thanks Xanadu. Not sure if I can make it this Thursday. My office is in Baton Rouge and I never know when I am going to make it home on the weekends.


----------

